# Enchilada Sauce or Chili Gravy



## Barbarainnc (Jan 2, 2006)

I will never buy canned Enchilada Sauce again!!!! I made this last night and it was so good. 

In a skillet put 2 T oil, 2 T flour, 1 T chili powder, a little black pepper and garlic powder. Let cook like a roux a few minutes to cook the flour. Slowly whisk in 1 cup of chicken broth. Cut down the heat and let it thicken. This was enough to cover 12 enchiladas. This taste like the restaurant sauce, not hot at all, just flavor. Hope your enjoy !!   


I ordered my Chili Powder(regular) from Penzeys. Go to 

www.penzeys.com or call 1-800 741-7787.


----------



## corazon (Jan 2, 2006)

Barbarainnc-
You may really like chimayo chile powder. This is where I am from and it is the best red chile around. http://www.chimayotogo.com/ctg_shop/chilehotsauce_1.asp
Here is another link where you can pick how hot you want your chile and a little backround info too: http://www.chileaddictstore.com/cas_shop/detail.asp?dept_id=100&pf_id=1003


----------



## velochic (Jan 8, 2006)

Somewhere around here, I posted some enchilada sauce recipes last year or the year before. I don't (can't) buy store-bought sauce. I make my chili powder too, which you can play around with and gives some interesting flavors to the enchilada sauce. Cumin, garlic, cayenne pepper, and oregano are the basic ingredients, and when you mix up the type of pepper it can really get interesting. Give it a whirl, since you enjoyed making your own enchilada sauce! Have fun!!

ETA:  and paprika, too.


----------



## cocinero (Mar 16, 2006)

*Enchilada Sauce*

A very traditional way to make enchiladas is to 
place the sauce (canned or homemade) in a pot
and slightly warm. Have a skillet with a small amount 
of oil to slightly coat the pan (preferably cast iron)
hot and ready to go. 

Have some of your favorite shredded Mexican cheese
and some diced white onions available.

Drag each corn tortilla through the warm sauce and place
flat in the skillet and fry for 30 seconds on one side and then 
the other. Quickly and carefully remove the (sauce coated) fried 
corn tortilla to a plate and fill with some of the cheese and onion. 
Fold the right side of the tortilla to the center and left over right. 
Spoon a little of the sauce over the enchilada and a little cheese. 
Heat briefly in a microwave and top with some sour cream (crema agria) 
and some very finely sliced lettuce and a few sliced black olives.
black olives.

Mole makes a great enchilada sauce using corn tortillas filled with
"Queso Fresco" and topped with "Crema Mexicana"

Bill Gibson
"aficionado de la cocina mexicana"


----------



## Dakota Rose (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the sauce recipe and the enchilada cooking tip. I love enchiladas but eat them mostly in Mexican restaurants. I won't buy a canned sauce, but can't seem to find a recipe for a good one. Maybe I'm sauce-impaired, cooking-wise? 

Dakota Rose


----------



## Corinne (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you, Barbara! I'll have to try this. I trust your judgment since you shared the Bang Bang Shrimp recipe. I'm still making the shrimp at least once a week - can't seem to get enough of them!


----------

